

Deciding not to use Bitcoin - a casino startup's perspective - noduerme
http://www.casinomeister.com/forums/blogs/jstrike/235-letting-go-bitcoin.html

======
chadp
The 1000 limit is for those that have not provided their identification to the
exchange. If you provide your id, you can raise the limits substantially.
Understandable, any company that transfers large amounts of money have to
abide by KYC laws (know your customer).

------
sc68cal
Interesting. There is nested gambling in this story. The first is actually
gambling in the casino, and then the gambling on the value of the currency
being used.

